# Old tackle box and its contents



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A buddy and I were cleaning up the garage last night and came across this old thing. Opened it up and wow. I have no idea where this came from. I had it for years and never really looked at it. Any ideas on value? See anything good?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

New in the box auto fly fishing reel with instructions.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This pack of in-line spinners. I don’t think they are Garcia.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Is that an Umco Box? Looks nice.

What is the spoon with the redeyes? Hofschneider?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Found some more.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a steel “Kennedy” tackle box. I though it was an old toolbox.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Spoon with the red eyes.

GLM CANADIAN SPOON


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

You won’t get to retire but most of it looks in pretty good shape. Make sure not to throw away any boxes, they add a lot of value to these pieces. With so much still in box (Easy to identify) you should be able to research prices online pretty easily. I would love to come across a box of tackle like that, some very cool old stuff!!!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The black and white Abu lure is interesting, does it have a model number stamped on the side of box? What does gold stenciling on lure say? Looks like “Abu Hi-lo Sweden Patent”. It looks almost identical to a Heddon lure.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Found some more.
> 
> View attachment 375825
> View attachment 375827
> View attachment 375829


Condition looks pretty good other than the rubber (common), I would think in the $20-$25 range at retail.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> New in the box auto fly fishing reel with instructions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 375801
> ...


New in Box probably in the $50 range.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 375831
> View attachment 375833
> View attachment 375835
> View attachment 375837


Because of boxes these are in the $10-$15 range


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 375843
> View attachment 375845


New in Box in the $10-$15 range, possibly slightly higher on Abu


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> View attachment 375839
> View attachment 375841


This intrigues me.... are all spoon marked Pflueger? No idea on value.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Use snap swivel for best action. Hah!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Looks like a steel “Kennedy” tackle box. I though it was an old toolbox.
> 
> View attachment 375847
> View attachment 375849


Researching I found these were made in Van Wert, Ohio. Prices online were all over the place, but $60-$80 seems possible if condition is good after being cleaned up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Only two of the spoons are Pfleuger. Made in Akron, OH


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Some of the other plugs loose in tackle box I could identify.
Heddon Crazy Crawler Bullfrog paint? $5-$10 depending on condition.
Heddon Dying Flutter (I think I see 2) $5-10 range.
Arbogast Jitterbug $5 range.
If any are wood in good condition that would up the value, but I am guessing these are all plastic. It looks like a box that was put together in early to mid 60’s. I am not good at knowing value of spoons and spinners.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

All are very nice old lures, you should be very happy with this find!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Those Kennedy boxes were bullet proof. Very nice, My uncle that taught me to fish had one (has one). He'll be 90 on Oct 1st.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Grandpa Bert had a Kennedy tackle box as well...one of the old fishing items I own that has a special meaning for me. I can remember opening that box as a kid & examining all the old lures resting on the cork lined trays. It's amazing how a simple object takes you back 50 years in an instant....Mike


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

firemanmike2127 said:


> My Grandpa Bert had a Kennedy tackle box as well...one of the old fishing items I own that has a special meaning for me. I can remember opening that box as a kid & examining all the old lures resting on the cork lined trays. It's amazing how a simple object takes you back 50 years in an instant....Mike


I used to do the same thing to my uncle's!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i remember plfeuigers in down town they had all kinds of cool lures, i had one where you put a fizzie in it and pulled a little baloon over the end and it pfffttssss its way on the water..and in the pic theres a yellow with red and curved ... its a beeno great lure....i wish i still had my silver spoons


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

bustedrod said:


> i remember plfeuigers in down town they had all kinds of cool lures, i had one where you put a fizzie in it and pulled a little baloon over the end and it pfffttssss its way on the water..and in the pic theres a yellow with red and curved ... its a beeno great lure....i wish i still had my silver spoons


The "FIZZIE" Lure you referred to is a HI YO LURE, made in Barberton , Ohio, in the 1940s. John


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

SConner said:


> Researching I found these were made in Van Wert, Ohio. Prices online were all over the place, but $60-$80 seems possible if condition is good after being cleaned up.


Kennedy still is around in van wert I think they have a different name now tho. They made tool boxes that look identical to the tackle box on the outside.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thats the name hiyo lolll did you have one lure daddy? theres some great lures ya got there. its funny but i had alot of that tackle growing up seems funny to see them on the old list lol


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Had and old friend that gave me 5 of these still new in the box about 10 years ago and if i get some time over the winter all dig thru my old collection and post more pics.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Where would the average person get dry ice?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> Where would the average person get dry ice?


Back then ? Local Pharmacy ?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use to get it at a couple different places, like Smith's Dairy in Orrville, that make ice cream.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> Where would the average person get dry ice?


Looks like a lot of Walmarts , Costco , and quite a few others i was not aware of .


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

List everything on ebay. Ebay is looked at daily by collectors.


----------

